# Cost of getting a 15 amp powerpoint installed?



## RRising (12/10/21)

Sorry if this is in the wrong spot but has anyone here got a 15 amp circuit installed recently and how much?

I'm thinking of getting a 15amp plug installed in the shed for my G40 but want to know how much it could cost me before getting some quotes, the shed has a small breaker box already in it so it shouldn't be as expensive as getting one from the main circuit box.


----------



## duncbrewer (12/10/21)

Do you have 10 amp plugs already ( I would guess so). What's the fuse / breaker rating in your breaker box. Could be as simple if the wire is right gauge to just swap a 10amp for a 15amp socket. I was able to do this to my brew area as there was a dedicated spur from the main fuse board via RCD to the laundry of over 15 amps and only one socket on it. A lucky happenstance as couldn't see why a washing machine needed so much power, I don't wash and brew at the same time!!


----------



## RRising (12/10/21)

duncbrewer said:


> Do you have 10 amp plugs already ( I would guess so). What's the fuse / breaker rating in your breaker box. Could be as simple if the wire is right gauge to just swap a 10amp for a 15amp socket. I was able to do this to my brew area as there was a dedicated spur from the main fuse board via RCD to the laundry of over 15 amps and only one socket on it. A lucky happenstance as couldn't see why a washing machine needed so much power, I don't wash and brew at the same time!!



The main breaker for the shed out in the panel is C32 and the breakers in the mini board in the shed are C20.


----------



## duncbrewer (12/10/21)

Any plugs wired to those C20 breakers?


----------



## RRising (12/10/21)

duncbrewer said:


> Any plugs wired to those C20 breakers?



Yes, i turned one off yesterday and the socket closest to the box (which is the one i wouldn't mind changing to 15amp) turned off and i think the other one is for the basement type room under the shed, the shed used to be a grow room.


----------



## RRising (12/10/21)

Scratch that, the plug i wanted to change is already a 15amp socket, nice now i don't have to spend multiple hundred $$$ for a sparky to tell me there's already one there.


----------



## djebel (12/10/21)

Glad you're sorted, but I'll offer you a tip. Label the breakers "1, 2, 3...". Switch off all the circuits except one, then go around and check EVERY power point to see which ones are live. Label those ones that correspond to that circuit. Then switch off that breaker, and repeat for the next breaker. Continue until you have labelled every power point in the shed (preferably in the whole house).


----------



## RRising (12/10/21)

djebel said:


> Glad you're sorted, but I'll offer you a tip. Label the breakers "1, 2, 3...". Switch off all the circuits except one, then go around and check EVERY power point to see which ones are live. Label those ones that correspond to that circuit. Then switch off that breaker, and repeat for the next breaker. Continue until you have labelled every power point in the shed (preferably in the whole house).



I probably should but there are only 2 breakers for the shed, one for the 15a socket and the other for the rest of sockets around the shed.


----------



## duncbrewer (12/10/21)

That is a great result you've saved the money for several batches there I reckon.


----------



## RRising (12/10/21)

Yep, and now the only question is whether the 15A upgrade cable Grainfather offers is a standard IEC C19 cable or something proprietary like it switched the poles or something.


----------



## Skillz (12/10/21)

I'm pretty sure I read from another user that it is proprietary


----------



## RRising (12/10/21)

Skillz said:


> I'm pretty sure I read from another user that it is proprietary



It's not, i just went to Jaycar and bought a 15amp C19 iec cable and it works perfectly, $13 cheaper than the GF store 

Tip for anyone with a G40, it doesn't automatically go into 15amp mode when plugged in, you need to go into the settings and hold the heat button for 10 seconds and then you're all good.


----------



## Skillz (12/10/21)

That's awsome


----------



## djebel (12/10/21)

RRising said:


> I probably should but there are only 2 breakers for the shed, one for the 15a socket and the other for the rest of sockets around the shed.


Do it anyway. Then it's done, and there will be less to do when you add the next circuit.


----------

